# Accidently added campden tablet directly to wine



## debbaxter (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello. I am new to wine making and I have a white wine and two fig wines in the secondary right now. I transferred the wine 3 weeks ago to prep for bottling. I crushed my campden tablets and added directly to the wine. It was only later that I read the tablets should be dissolved in warm water before adding to wine. It has been three weeks and my wine has become cloudy and most of the campden tablet powder has not dissolved. From what I have read, until the powder is dissolved and broken down into compounds that are less harmful, the wine is undrinkable at this state. 

Does anyone know if there is anything I can do to save my wine and dissolve the campden tablet powder?

Thanks
Deb


----------



## Johnd (Feb 22, 2017)

debbaxter said:


> Hello. I am new to wine making and I have a white wine and two fig wines in the secondary right now. I transferred the wine 3 weeks ago to prep for bottling. I crushed my campden tablets and added directly to the wine. It was only later that I read the tablets should be dissolved in warm water before adding to wine. It has been three weeks and my wine has become cloudy and most of the campden tablet powder has not dissolved. From what I have read, until the powder is dissolved and broken down into compounds that are less harmful, the wine is undrinkable at this state.
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything I can do to save my wine and dissolve the campden tablet powder?
> 
> ...



I don't use the tablets, but do use the powder, which is just the same as crushed up tablets. I typically pull out a half cup of wine, dissolve the powder into the wine and pour back in and give it a good stir. 

If you crushed them well, they should dissolve easily, don't know if chunks of tablets will remain undissolved if they aren't crushed well, but that shouldn't be the cause of cloudy wine. Perhaps if you can stir it again, the undissolved pieces will dissolve, then just let the wine sit and clear.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 23, 2017)

Seriously, eventually the tablet will dissolve. You should be fine.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2017)

I always add my crushed tablets directly to the wine. I don't see any reason to mix them up first unless you want to almost immediately bottle afterwards and you don't think there is time for them to circulate throughout.


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 24, 2017)

Same here, I always add kmeta(crushed campden) directly to the must/wine, I don't mix it ahead of time. Never had any issues.


----------



## Scooter68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Crushed tablets added to clean carboy before racking wine into it. If crushed properly it's going to dissolve as the wine is racked onto it.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 24, 2017)

Unless you have a lot of sediment on the bottom I would stir the contents and it will likely mix and disperse. Wine sitting in the carboy doesn't mix on its own according to experts. If you mix it may clear quicker also.


----------



## raguido (Mar 9, 2017)

*Stir the Wine Vigorously*

I find that using the powder works better as the particles are all the same size. I bought a small scale on ebay to weigh out 0.65 g of powder which is equivalent to a single Campden tablet. The chunks from a crushed Campden tablet do not dissolve quickly with just mild stirring. One way around this that works for me is to a power drill with a paint stirrer that has been sterilized. That gives a very robust stirring. I also use this to degas the wine after fermentation.


----------



## Michael Alspaugh (Nov 24, 2018)

I know this thread was written over a year ago but it seems like a good place to ask my question so here goes. I rack my fruit wine "lets say Peach or pear or apple" about three times after putting in my yeast "over A several week period I should add". When the Hydrometer reads 0.990 or close I rack it into one campden tablet per gallon and then use my cordless drill and tool from my wine making kit and degas it like crazy maybe 10-15 mins. I let it clear for a month or so and when it looks pretty good I stabilize it with potassium sorbet "1/2 teaspoon per gallon" and back sweeten it with simple syrup. I wait a couple days and add my first stage and then a day later second stage clearing agent. When it looks super clear I transfer it to my bottling bucket and wait a couple days and bottle it in sanitized bottles. My question is am I doing this correctly and if not what advice would anyone give me on changes to order or procedure?


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 24, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Seriously, eventually the tablet will dissolve. You should be fine.[/QUOTE
> lmao


----------



## Michael Alspaugh (Nov 24, 2018)

SAY WHAT?


----------

